# Incra Jigs (Which One to Get)



## Minion (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey all, this is my first post here, and I have been able to find most of the answers on here just by searching, but this one still eludes me. Just some background, I have a very small shop with just enough tools to make small cabinetry, and decorative boxes, which I have been doing for a couple of months with the Porter Cable dovetail jig. I have gotten pretty good with it, but would like to start honing in on my precision, which I have found to be simple impossible with the PC. I have done enough with it to realize that every cut, even if only a 64th, or a 32nd, is slightly different due to the many variables of the jig. This leaves visible gaps, that add time, energy, and a little bit of money, that I can't afford anymore.

That being said, I have begun to build a custom router table using Rockler's High Pressure Laminate table, and would like to outfit it with an Incra dovetail jig, either an Incra Universal Jig, or the Ultra Lite.

Does anyone have any experience with them? I have heard that they create ridiculously precise joinery with a fair amount of ease, after the user has learned to use the jig ofcoarse.

Does anybody know if the Rockler table can be made large enough for the Ultra Lite to fit, I am leaning in this direction.

Thanks Everyone! I am excited to start to contribute to the community!


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Welcome to LJs!

All of the Incra jigs extend out the back, meaning if you are going to mount them on a "standard" size router table, you might need a bit more room (maybe 12") at the rear of your table to mount the jig and accommodate the full range of travel. This can be accomplished with a table extension you attach to your Rockler table.

I think you'll find the Incra jig quite nifty for small joinery like boxes and smaller drawers. The precision can be addicting!


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Call Incra and ask to speak to Mark. He is the one in their videos.

Great guy and is most willing to help. I love their products.


----------



## SPHinTampa (Apr 23, 2008)

I have an Incra LS positioner and I really like it.

I did a blog recently on how to use them for a double dovetails … http://lumberjocks.com/SPHinTampa/blog/25825

The advice on talking to Mark at Incra is spot on … he is very helpful.


----------



## usnret (Jul 14, 2011)

I have the 25" LS positioner with the Superfence and love it. I use it to edge join boards as well as cut joints and it is just amazing.


----------



## Guss (Sep 19, 2011)

I have the incra ts 32 on my table saw with the wounder fence for my side mounted router table and a ts 17 on my router table. I also have a pinnacle premium positioner which is a ultra light with a wood craft brand on it I really don't like the ultra light there are not as many slots for templates on it and the micro adjust isn't as nice as the bigger systems. another thing is that there is not much capacity 12 inches isn't a lot. after you find out all the things you can do with there system and how easy it is 12 inches runs out fast. also the wounder fence may be something to look into if your going to use big router bits and it works great for edge jointing. The wounder fence wont mount to a ultra light. I don't think that the ultra light come with the racks in the fence so you cant use there better stops on it. another thing is the jigs with the lead screw are a lot smoother then the ones like i have and the ultra light. I hope that helps


----------



## Minion (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for all of your suggestions…I ending up sucking it up and getting the LS 17. I don't see myself need any more capacity in the near future, or even far future for that matter.

I'll update soon with my completed table build. Now to work…


----------

